# instalar de suopertux 0.3.3 por ebuild

## SpainLinux

tiene un error compilar para instalar de supertux...

[  2%] Building CXX object external/squirrel/CMakeFiles/squirrel.dir/squirrel/sqmem.cpp.o

CMakeFiles/Makefile2:149: recipe for target 'external/squirrel/CMakeFiles/squirrel.dir/all' failed

make[1]: *** [external/squirrel/CMakeFiles/squirrel.dir/all] Error 2

Makefile:136: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre::poly-c failed (compile phase):

 *   died running emake, base_src_make

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2549:  Called games_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1440:  Called base_src_make

 *   environment, line  386:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre::poly-c'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre::poly-c'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3'

 * Messages for package games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre:

 * ERROR: games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre::poly-c failed (compile phase):

 *   died running emake, base_src_make

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2549:  Called games_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1440:  Called base_src_make

 *   environment, line  386:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre::poly-c'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre::poly-c'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3'

calculate CoCo # 

¿como solucion ?

gracias...

----------

## quilosaq

 *SpainLinux wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  * If you need support, post 
> 
> the output of `emerge --info '=games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre::poly-c'`,
> ...

 Si aportas la información que ya sabías será mas fácil que alguien te ayude.

----------

## SpainLinux

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *SpainLinux wrote:*   ...
> 
>  * If you need support, post 
> 
> the output of `emerge --info '=games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre::poly-c'`,
> ...

 

...

 * If you need support, post 

the output of `emerge --info '=games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre::poly-c'`,

calculate CoCo # emerge --info '=games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre::poly-c'

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.19, 3.13.7-calculate x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.13.7-calculate-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P8400_@_2.26GHz-with-gentoo-13.11.1

KiB Mem:     4013688 total,    381984 free

KiB Swap:   15703036 total,  15662008 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 19 Apr 2014 11:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p47

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6, 3.3.3, 3.4.0

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1, 4.8.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19

Repositories: gentoo calculate

Installed sets: @custom

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync webrsync-gpg"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/custom/tmp/portage/tree"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri fortran gdbm iconv ipv6 mmx modules multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre readline session sse sse2 ssl tcpd unicode zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre::poly-c'`.

# emerge -pqv '=games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre::poly-c'

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre::poly-c".

...

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/temp/build.log'.

...[/quote]Si aportas la información que ya sabías será mas fácil que alguien te ayude.[/quote]

# cat  /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/temp/build.log

 * Package:    games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre

 * Repository: poly-c

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking supertux-0.3.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3 ...

 * Applying supertux-0.3.3-curl7217-includes-fix.patch ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying supertux-0.3.3-gcc-4.6.patch ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3 ...

-- The C compiler identification is GNU 4.7.3

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU 4.7.3

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

-- Check if the system is big endian

-- Searching 16 bit integer

-- Looking for sys/types.h

-- Looking for sys/types.h - found

-- Looking for stdint.h

-- Looking for stdint.h - found

-- Looking for stddef.h

-- Looking for stddef.h - found

-- Check size of unsigned short

-- Check size of unsigned short - done

-- Using unsigned short

-- Check if the system is big endian - little endian

-- Boost version: 1.52.0

-- Looking for include file pthread.h

-- Looking for include file pthread.h - found

-- Looking for pthread_create

-- Looking for pthread_create - not found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads - not found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread - found

-- Found Threads: TRUE  

-- Found SDL: /usr/lib64/libSDLmain.a;/usr/lib64/libSDL.so;-lpthread (found version "1.2.15") 

-- Found SDL_image: /usr/lib64/libSDL_image.so (found version "1.2.12") 

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib64/libX11.so;/usr/lib64/libXext.so

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib64/libX11.so;/usr/lib64/libXext.so - found

-- Looking for gethostbyname

-- Looking for gethostbyname - found

-- Looking for connect

-- Looking for connect - found

-- Looking for remove

-- Looking for remove - found

-- Looking for shmat

-- Looking for shmat - found

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE - found

-- Found X11: /usr/lib64/libX11.so

-- Found OpenGL: /usr/lib64/libGL.so  

-- Found OpenAL: /usr/lib64/libopenal.so  

-- Looking for vorbis_bitrate_addblock in vorbis

-- Looking for vorbis_bitrate_addblock in vorbis - found

-- Found OggVorbis: /usr/lib64/libvorbisfile.so;/usr/lib64/libvorbis.so;/usr/lib64/libogg.so

-- Found PhysFS: /usr/lib64/libphysfs.so  

-- Found CURL: /usr/lib64/libcurl.so (found version "7.36.0") 

-- Performing Test HAVE_ICONV_CONST

-- Performing Test HAVE_ICONV_CONST - Failed

-- Check size of void*

-- Check size of void* - done

-- Size of void* is 8

CMake Warning (dev) at CMakeLists.txt:156 (LINK_DIRECTORIES):

  This command specifies the relative path

    external/squirrel

  as a link directory.

  Policy CMP0015 is not set: link_directories() treats paths relative to the

  source dir.  Run "cmake --help-policy CMP0015" for policy details.  Use the

  cmake_policy command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

-- Configuring done

-- Generating done

-- Build files have been written to: /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3 ...

make -j3 

Scanning dependencies of target svnversion

Scanning dependencies of target squirrel

[  1%] Updating /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/version.h...

[  1%] [  1%] Building CXX object external/squirrel/CMakeFiles/squirrel.dir/squirrel/sqtable.cpp.o

Building CXX object external/squirrel/CMakeFiles/squirrel.dir/squirrel/sqclass.cpp.o

[  1%] In file included from /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqobject.h:5:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqpcheader.h:16,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqtable.cpp:4:

/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/squtils.h: In instantiation of ‘sqvector<T>::~sqvector() [with T = long int]’:

/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqclosure.h:83:52:   required from here

/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/squtils.h:38:4: error: ‘sq_vm_free’ was not declared in this scope, and no declarations were found by argument-dependent lookup at the point of instantiation [-fpermissive]

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqpcheader.h:17:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqtable.cpp:4:

/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqstate.h:142:6: note: ‘void sq_vm_free(void*, SQUnsignedInteger)’ declared here, later in the translation unit

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqobject.h:5:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqpcheader.h:16,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqtable.cpp:4:

/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/squtils.h: In instantiation of ‘void sqvector<T>::_realloc(SQUnsignedInteger) [with T = long int; SQUnsignedInteger = long unsigned int]’:

/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/squtils.h:45:4:   required from ‘void sqvector<T>::resize(SQUnsignedInteger, const T&) [with T = long int; SQUnsignedInteger = long unsigned int]’

/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/squtils.h:27:3:   required from ‘void sqvector<T>::copy(const sqvector<T>&) [with T = long int]’

/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqclosure.h:97:34:   required from here

/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/squtils.h:97:3: error: ‘sq_vm_realloc’ was not declared in this scope, and no declarations were found by argument-dependent lookup at the point of instantiation [-fpermissive]

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqpcheader.h:17:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqtable.cpp:4:

/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqstate.h:141:7: note: ‘void* sq_vm_realloc(void*, SQUnsignedInteger, SQUnsignedInteger)’ declared here, later in the translation unit

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqobject.h:5:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqpcheader.h:16,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqclass.cpp:4:

/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/squtils.h: In instantiation of ‘sqvector<T>::~sqvector() [with T = long int]’:

/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqclosure.h:83:52:   required from here

/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/squtils.h:38:4: error: ‘sq_vm_free’ was not declared in this scope, and no declarations were found by argument-dependent lookup at the point of instantiation [-fpermissive]

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqpcheader.h:17:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqclass.cpp:4:

/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqstate.h:142:6: note: ‘void sq_vm_free(void*, SQUnsignedInteger)’ declared here, later in the translation unit

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqobject.h:5:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqpcheader.h:16,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqclass.cpp:4:

/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/squtils.h: In instantiation of ‘void sqvector<T>::_realloc(SQUnsignedInteger) [with T = long int; SQUnsignedInteger = long unsigned int]’:

/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/squtils.h:45:4:   required from ‘void sqvector<T>::resize(SQUnsignedInteger, const T&) [with T = long int; SQUnsignedInteger = long unsigned int]’

/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/squtils.h:27:3:   required from ‘void sqvector<T>::copy(const sqvector<T>&) [with T = long int]’

/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqclosure.h:97:34:   required from here

/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/squtils.h:97:3: error: ‘sq_vm_realloc’ was not declared in this scope, and no declarations were found by argument-dependent lookup at the point of instantiation [-fpermissive]

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqpcheader.h:17:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqclass.cpp:4:

/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3/external/squirrel/squirrel/sqstate.h:141:7: note: ‘void* sq_vm_realloc(void*, SQUnsignedInteger, SQUnsignedInteger)’ declared here, later in the translation unit

Built target svnversion

external/squirrel/CMakeFiles/squirrel.dir/build.make:80: recipe for target 'external/squirrel/CMakeFiles/squirrel.dir/squirrel/sqtable.cpp.o' failed

make[2]: *** [external/squirrel/CMakeFiles/squirrel.dir/squirrel/sqtable.cpp.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

external/squirrel/CMakeFiles/squirrel.dir/build.make:57: recipe for target 'external/squirrel/CMakeFiles/squirrel.dir/squirrel/sqclass.cpp.o' failed

make[2]: *** [external/squirrel/CMakeFiles/squirrel.dir/squirrel/sqclass.cpp.o] Error 1

[  2%] Building CXX object external/squirrel/CMakeFiles/squirrel.dir/squirrel/sqmem.cpp.o

CMakeFiles/Makefile2:149: recipe for target 'external/squirrel/CMakeFiles/squirrel.dir/all' failed

make[1]: *** [external/squirrel/CMakeFiles/squirrel.dir/all] Error 2

Makefile:136: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre::poly-c failed (compile phase):

 *   died running emake, base_src_make

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2549:  Called games_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1440:  Called base_src_make

 *   environment, line  386:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre::poly-c'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre::poly-c'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/games-arcade/supertux-0.3.3_pre/work/supertux-0.3.3'

PD perdon por no di cuenta no es OS de gentoo pero es calculate pero es basado de gentoo, espero ya solucion este  :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

el ebuild es del poly-c overlay, ni idea si eso se supone que va a funcionar con calculate o no.

en el mismo overlay hay un ebuild 3.4 y hay otros overlays que tienen un live ebuild (9999), prueba  con alguno de estos 2.

suerte y saluetes

----------

## quilosaq

@SpainLinux:

El error que te da se arregla con un parche:

http://code.ohloh.net/file?fid=yd-0kqZL087l9NTFgbIK5ox_ASI&cid=wHGgz7qfIF4&s=&fp=498327&mp&projSelected=true#L0

El ebuild de poly-c esta bastante incompleto para usarlo desde gentoo aunque quizá sirva para calculate.

Si piensas seguir adelante con este paquete y versión, te aconsejo que te crees un overlay local y allí modifiques el ebuild y añadas el parche.

----------

## SpainLinux

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> @SpainLinux:
> 
> El error que te da se arregla con un parche:
> 
> http://code.ohloh.net/file?fid=yd-0kqZL087l9NTFgbIK5ox_ASI&cid=wHGgz7qfIF4&s=&fp=498327&mp&projSelected=true#L0
> ...

 

....

muchas gracias, voy a probar  :Wink: 

----------

